# bucket list: 25 things every rider should experience!



## skyhorse1999 (Dec 29, 2011)

well...I just found this and was really suprised at how many I could cross off! how bout you guys?

*1* Gallop on the beach.
*2* Win a blue ribbon, even if it’s for the egg and spoon race!
*3* Enjoy an evening of equestrian theater, from major touring productions such as Cavalia to local performance troupes.
*4* Try your hand at cattle work. Find out what it means when they say a horse is “cowy.”
*5* Jump! From crossrails to cross-country obstacles, experience the thrill of soaring over fences.
*6* Fall off and get right back on again. Conquering fear is empowering.
*7* See the majestic white Lipizzan stallions at the Spanish Riding School in Vienna.
*8* Come to a sliding stop on a well-trained reining horse.
*9* Take a lesson with your equestrian idol, _________ (you fill in the blank.)
*10* Nurse a horse through a crisis and back to full health. 
*11* Experience the smooth ride of a gaited horse.
*12* Watch the horses come through the Head of the Lake on cross-country day at the Rolex Kentucky Three-Day Event.
*13* Have the courage to do the right thing for your horse, even when it’s not easy.
*14* Attend the Kentucky Derby dressed to the nines—including hat!
*15* Tackle a trail accessible only by horseback and enjoy the view.
*16* Take your dream vacation on horseback.
*17* Master the sitting trot.
*18* Ride a fine-tuned horse in your discipline of choice, be it dressage schoolmaster or barrel champ.
*19* Watch polo. Even better, try your hand at it!
*20* Feed, muck, groom, ride. Repeat daily.
*21* Wake up to a whinny every morning.
*22* Fly down the track on a Thoroughbred. 
*23* Meet one of your favorite famous horses in person.
*24* Ride bareback, bridleless ... or both!
*25* Share a bond with your horse that’s deeper than words

I've got 1 2 5 6 7(ish. I''ve seen majestic spanish lippizanners preforming, but not in vienna) 11 13 15 16 17 19 20 22(ish. flown down a field on a thoroughbred?) 23(sorta. secretariats grandson. counts?) 24, 25


----------



## xJumperx (Feb 19, 2012)

This is fun!!  I can cross off the following -

*2* Win a blue ribbon, even if it’s for the egg and spoon race!
*3* Enjoy an evening of equestrian theater, from major touring productions such as Cavalia to local performance troupes. (Magical!)
*5* Jump! From crossrails to cross-country obstacles, experience the thrill of soaring over fences. (Best feeling ever!!!!!)
*6* Fall off and get right back on again. Conquering fear is empowering. (Let's not count how many times ...)
*7* See the majestic white Lipizzan stallions at the Spanish Riding School. (Didn't go to Vienna)
*11* Experience the smooth ride of a gaited horse.
*17* Master the sitting trot. (On SOME horses!!  *cough* gaited *cough*)
*18* Ride a fine-tuned horse in your discipline of choice, be it dressage schoolmaster or barrel champ.
*20* Feed, muck, groom, ride. Repeat daily.
*21* Wake up to a whinny every morning. (<3)
*23* Meet one of your favorite famous horses in person. (Sapphire!!)
*24* Ride bareback, bridleless ... or both! (Both :])
*25* Share a bond with your horse that’s deeper than words (<33)


----------



## jumanji321 (Dec 1, 2010)

Haha, the only one I avoid doing is winning a blue ribbon! First place in Canada is red and second is blue! LOL IDK why though. It's okay though because red is my favourite colour.


----------



## apachewhitesox (Dec 9, 2010)

*5* Jump! From crossrails to cross-country obstacles, experience the thrill of soaring over fences. *It was only small but awesome fun*

*6* Fall off and get right back on again. Conquering fear is empowering. *Done this a few times laughed every time *

*20* Feed, muck, groom, ride. Repeat daily.

*21* Wake up to a whinny every morning. *Best sound ever!*

*22* Fly down the track on a Thoroughbred. *Does it count if I was just ridng the horse used for ponying out with a baby. It was an awesome feeling*

*23* Meet one of your favorite famous horses in person. *I met the famous reining stallion in Australia Shiny n Nu beautiful horse inside and out*

*24* Ride bareback, bridleless ... or both! *Best rides ever*

*25* Share a bond with your horse that’s deeper than words

Looks like I still have quite a list to work on.


----------



## minstrel (Mar 20, 2012)

jumanji321 said:


> Haha, the only one I avoid doing is winning a blue ribbon! First place in Canada is red and second is blue! LOL IDK why though. It's okay though because red is my favourite colour.


Same in the UK, red is 1st and blue is second. Hence the phrase "red or dead"


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

1 Gallop on the beach.
2 Win a blue ribbon, DONE!
3 Enjoy an evening of equestrian theater, DONE!.
4 Try your hand at cattle work. Find out what it means when they say a horse is “cowy.”
5 Jump! DONE!
6 Fall off and get right back on DONE!
7 See the majestic white Lipizzan stallions at the Spanish Riding School in Vienna.
8 Come to a sliding stop on a well-trained reining horse.
9 Take a lesson with your equestrian idol, _________ (you fill in the blank.)
10 Nurse a horse through a crisis DONE! 
11 Experience the smooth ride DONE!
12 Watch the horses come through the Head of the Lake on cross-country day at the Rolex Kentucky Three-Day Event.
13 Have the courage to do the right thing DONE!
14 Attend the Kentucky Derby dressed to the nines—including hat!
15 Tackle a trail DONE!
16 Take your dream vacation on horseback.
17 Master the sitting trot.
18 Ride a fine-tuned horse in your discipline of choice, be it dressage schoolmaster or barrel champ.
19 Watch polo. Even better, try your hand at it!
20 Feed, muck, groom, ride. DONE!
21 Wake up to a whinny DONE!
22 Fly down the track on a Thoroughbred. 
23 Meet one of your favorite famous horses in person.
24 Ride bareback, bridleless DONE!
25 Share a bond DONE!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ellygraceee (May 26, 2010)

1 Gallop on the beach. *Done!*
2 Win a blue ribbon, even if it’s for the egg and spoon race! *Done!*
3 Enjoy an evening of equestrian theater, from major touring productions such as Cavalia to local performance troupes. *Done!*
4 Try your hand at cattle work. Find out what it means when they say a horse is “cowy.” *Done!*
5 Jump! From crossrails to cross-country obstacles, experience the thrill of soaring over fences.*Done!*
6 Fall off and get right back on again. Conquering fear is empowering.*Done!*
7 See the majestic white Lipizzan stallions at the Spanish Riding School in Vienna.* I didn't go to Vienna, they came to me haha.*
8 Come to a sliding stop on a well-trained reining horse.
9 Take a lesson with your equestrian idol, _________ *I've had lessons with both Brett Parbery and Tor Van Den Berg and I've stayed at Blas Lago's house for a week.*
10 Nurse a horse through a crisis and back to full health. 
11 Experience the smooth ride of a gaited horse.
12 Watch the horses come through the Head of the Lake on cross-country day at the Rolex Kentucky Three-Day Event.
13 Have the courage to do the right thing for your horse, even when it’s not easy.*Done *
14 Attend the Kentucky Derby dressed to the nines—including hat!
15 Tackle a trail accessible only by horseback and enjoy the view.* Done!*
16 Take your dream vacation on horseback.
17 Master the sitting trot. *Done!*
18 Ride a fine-tuned horse in your discipline of choice, be it dressage schoolmaster or barrel champ. *Done!*
19 Watch polo. Even better, try your hand at it! *Tried it, it's a blast!*
20 Feed, muck, groom, ride. Repeat daily. *Done!*
21 Wake up to a whinny every morning. *Done!*
22 Fly down the track on a Thoroughbred. *Well, not on the track, but next to it on my old OTTB*
23 Meet one of your favorite famous horses in person. *I've groomed for Northern Hector, Northern Xanthus III and Vivaldi.*
24 Ride bareback, bridleless ... or both! *Done both!*
25 Share a bond with your horse that’s deeper than words *Most definitely *


----------



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

*26* Go to the famous Live horse museum in France Chantilly!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

I need to ride on the beach, play polo & go to Vienna and I can complete the list  Though I have rode one of the touring Lip stallions, kind of counts I guess?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

Fun list. I've got a long ways to go, but here's where I stand!

*1* Gallop on the beach. (_Post gallop pic below, with hubby on amazing honeymoon trip-which counts as #16_)
*5* Jump! From crossrails to cross-country obstacles, experience the thrill of soaring over fences.
*6* Fall off and get right back on again. Conquering fear is empowering.
*7* See the majestic white Lipizzan stallions at the Spanish Riding School in Vienna. (_NOT IN VIENNA_)
*14* Attend the Kentucky Derby dressed to the nines—including hat! (H_AT PIC BELOW!!_ :wink: )
*16* Take your dream vacation on horseback.
*20* Feed, muck, groom, ride. Repeat daily.
*23* Meet one of your favorite famous horses in person.
*24* Ride bareback, bridleless ... or both!
*25* Share a bond with your horse that’s deeper than words


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Where was your honeymoon shot taken? That's beautiful!


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

MHFoundation Quarters said:


> Where was your honeymoon shot taken? That's beautiful!


We went on a 3-day horse trekking trip around the Ring of Kerry in Ireland. Once in a lifetime experience, I loved every minute of it!

This is my favorite shot from the whole trip- met some of the kindest, most honest horses I've ever been around. The way they scrambled up (and down) the wet, rocky hills blew me away. Just give them their heads and they do the rest...Getting to the beach was just a bonus.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

The scenery is gorgeous and the drafty butts are pretty cute too! I'm going to have to add that to the list of places to visit someday.


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

I currently have: 5, 6, 13, 17, 18, 20, 22 (if a field works..ST definitely has the TB speed lol), 24, and 25.
I still got quite the list to work on..haha.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Customcanines (Jun 17, 2012)

Gallop on the beach. *Done*
*2* Win a blue ribbon, even if it’s for the egg and spoon race! *DONE - lots
3* Enjoy an evening of equestrian theater, from major touring productions such as Cavalia to local performance troupes. *DONE
4* Try your hand at cattle work. Find out what it means when they say a horse is “cowy.” *DONE
5* Jump! From crossrails to cross-country obstacles, experience the thrill of soaring over fences. *DONE = 6 feet!
6* Fall off and get right back on again. Conquering fear is empowering. * DONE
7* See the majestic white Lipizzan stallions at the Spanish Riding School in Vienna. *Not in Vienna, but seen & ridden a trained Lipizzan
8* Come to a sliding stop on a well-trained reining horse. *DOne
9* Take a lesson with your equestrian idol, _________ (you fill in the blank.) *Not yet
10* Nurse a horse through a crisis and back to full health.* DONE
11* Experience the smooth ride of a gaited horse. *DONE
12* Watch the horses come through the Head of the Lake on cross-country day at the Rolex Kentucky Three-Day Event. *Not yet
13* Have the courage to do the right thing for your horse, even when it’s not easy. *DONE
14* Attend the Kentucky Derby dressed to the nines—including hat! *Not yet
15* Tackle a trail accessible only by horseback and enjoy the view.
*16* Take your dream vacation on horseback. *Not yet
17* Master the sitting trot. *Done*
*18* Ride a fine-tuned horse in your discipline of choice, be it dressage schoolmaster or barrel champ. *Done
19* Watch polo. Even better, try your hand at it! *Yep, played, but not in a formal match
20* Feed, muck, groom, ride. Repeat daily. *Done
21* Wake up to a whinny every morning. *Not yet
22* Fly down the track on a Thoroughbred. *Done
23* Meet one of your favorite famous horses in person.* Done
24* Ride bareback, bridleless ... or both! *Done
25* Share a bond with your horse that’s deeper than words *Absolutely

*

Read more: http://www.horseforum.com/horse-riding/bucket-list-25-things-every-rider-146246/#ixzz2EmBFSLoC


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

1 Gallop on the beach. 
2 Win a blue ribbon, even if it’s for the egg and spoon race! *Done!*
3 Enjoy an evening of equestrian theater, from major touring productions such as Cavalia to local performance troupes.*Done!*
4 Try your hand at cattle work. Find out what it means when they say a horse is “cowy.”*Done!*
5 Jump! From crossrails to cross-country obstacles, experience the thrill of soaring over fences.*Done!*
6 Fall off and get right back on again. Conquering fear is empowering.*Done!*
7 See the majestic white Lipizzan stallions at the Spanish Riding School in Vienna.
8 Come to a sliding stop on a well-trained reining horse.*Done!*
9 Take a lesson with your equestrian idol, _________ (you fill in the blank.) *Not yet.. *
10 Nurse a horse through a crisis and back to full health. *Done!*
11 Experience the smooth ride of a gaited horse.*Done!*
12 Watch the horses come through the Head of the Lake on cross-country day at the Rolex Kentucky Three-Day Event.
13 Have the courage to do the right thing for your horse, even when it’s not easy.*Done!*
14 Attend the Kentucky Derby dressed to the nines—including hat! *This is on the soon-to-do-list!*
15 Tackle a trail accessible only by horseback and enjoy the view.*Done!*
16 Take your dream vacation on horseback. 
17 Master the sitting trot.*Done!*
18 Ride a fine-tuned horse in your discipline of choice, be it dressage schoolmaster or barrel champ.*Done!*
19 Watch polo. Even better, try your hand at it! 
20 Feed, muck, groom, ride. Repeat daily.*Done!*
21 Wake up to a whinny every morning. *Nope, horses aren't that close to the house but I can see them out of my window.*
22 Fly down the track on a Thoroughbred. *Does an Appendix mare through a peanut field count? *:wink: 
23 Meet one of your favorite famous horses in person.*Done!*
24 Ride bareback, bridleless ... or both!*Done!*
25 Share a bond with your horse that’s deeper than words*Absolutely.*


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

*2* Win a blue ribbon, even if it’s for the egg and spoon race!

I've won a couple real nice ribbons! Makes me proud.

*5* Jump! From crossrails to cross-country obstacles, experience the thrill of soaring over fences.

I've jumped a bit. I want to do some cross country before I kick it.

*6* Fall off and get right back on again. Conquering fear is empowering.

It really is! I got bucked off my a mule once, laughed, and got back on. It was awesome.

*10* Nurse a horse through a crisis and back to full health. 

I've done this twice with the same horse. A bowed tendon the first time, and an almost fatal azoturia attack the next.

*11* Experience the smooth ride of a gaited horse.

Daily!

*15* Tackle a trail accessible only by horseback and enjoy the view.

Many times! 

*18* Ride a fine-tuned horse in your discipline of choice, be it dressage schoolmaster or barrel champ.

The nicest horse I ever rode was a multi-national champion competitive trail horse named Coco. I competed her on my first Open level ride

*20* Feed, muck, groom, ride. Repeat daily.

Did this daily during the summer.

*21* Wake up to a whinny every morning.

A couple times on horse camping trips.

*24* Ride bareback, bridleless ... or both!

I bareback all the time! Bridleless only in the round pen.

*25* Share a bond with your horse that’s deeper than words

Me and my horse are pretty close. <3


----------



## WesternRider88 (Oct 30, 2012)

Here is what I can cross off :

*4* Try your hand at cattle work. Find out what it means when they say a horse is “cowy.”
*6* Fall off and get right back on again. Conquering fear is empowering.
*11* Experience the smooth ride of a gaited horse.
*13* Have the courage to do the right thing for your horse, even when it’s not easy.
*15* Tackle a trail accessible only by horseback and enjoy the view.
*17* Master the sitting trot.
*20* Feed, muck, groom, ride. Repeat daily.
*21* Wake up to a whinny every morning. 
*24* Ride bareback, bridleless ... or both! 
*25* Share a bond with your horse that’s deeper than words.


Wow I still have a lot I haven't done yet!


----------



## katdressagegirl (Oct 14, 2012)

Let's see how many I get here 

*1* Gallop on the beach. *Nope not yet :/ *
*2* Win a blue ribbon, even if it’s for the egg and spoon race! *Done!*
*3* Enjoy an evening of equestrian theater, from major touring productions such as Cavalia to local performance troupes. *Done!*
*4* Try your hand at cattle work. Find out what it means when they say a horse is “cowy.” *Not yet...one day*
*5* Jump! From crossrails to cross-country obstacles, experience the thrill of soaring over fences. *Done!*
*6* Fall off and get right back on again. Conquering fear is empowering. *Done!!*
*7* See the majestic white Lipizzan stallions at the Spanish Riding School in Vienna. *Done* (ish haha) 
*8* Come to a sliding stop on a well-trained reining horse. *One day! Not yet tho*
*9* Take a lesson with your equestrian idol, Steffen Peters(you fill in the blank.) *Not yet ;( *
*10* Nurse a horse through a crisis and back to full health. *Not really a crisis...but sorta*
*11* Experience the smooth ride of a gaited horse. *Maybe one day...don't care for gaited horses tho *
*12* Watch the horses come through the Head of the Lake on cross-country day at the Rolex Kentucky Three-Day Event. *Not yet :/*
*13* Have the courage to do the right thing for your horse, even when it’s not easy. *Of course*
*14* Attend the Kentucky Derby dressed to the nines—including hat! *Haha...no. *
*15* Tackle a trail accessible only by horseback and enjoy the view. *Sorta *
*16* Take your dream vacation on horseback. *Soon!*
*17* Master the sitting trot.* Done! For now...*
*18* Ride a fine-tuned horse in your discipline of choice, be it dressage schoolmaster or barrel champ. *Done!*
*19* Watch polo. Even better, try your hand at it! _*I wish!*_
*20* Feed, muck, groom, ride. Repeat daily. *Done done and done...*
*21* Wake up to a whinny every morning. *I wish!*
*22* Fly down the track on a Thoroughbred. *I wish!*
*23* Meet one of your favorite famous horses in person. *Same...*
*24* Ride bareback, bridleless ... or both! *Done!!*
*25* Share a bond with your horse that’s deeper than words *Done


By the way peeps...we should add vaulting to this list yes??
*


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

Of the 25 listed, 12 I have no desire to do and quite likely never will. Of the remaining 13 only 2 are left on my bucket list. Guess I have different desires than many.


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

1 Gallop on the beach. (I gallop Casey on the beach once or twice a month)
2 Win a blue ribbon, even if it’s for the egg and spoon race!
3 Enjoy an evening of equestrian theater, from major touring productions such as Cavalia to local performance troupes.
*4 Try your hand at cattle work. Find out what it means when they say a horse is “cowy.”*
5 Jump! From crossrails to cross-country obstacles, experience the thrill of soaring over fences.
6 Fall off and get right back on again. Conquering fear is empowering.
7 See the majestic white Lipizzan stallions at the Spanish Riding School in Vienna. 
*8 Come to a sliding stop on a well-trained reining horse.*
*9 Take a lesson with your equestrian idol, _________ (you fill in the blank.)
10 Nurse a horse through a crisis and back to full health*. 
11 Experience the smooth ride of a gaited horse.
*12 Watch the horses come through the Head of the Lake on cross-country day at the Rolex Kentucky Three-Day Event.*
13 Have the courage to do the right thing for your horse, even when it’s not easy.
*14 Attend the Kentucky Derby dressed to the nines—including hat!* (but I am not a very big fan of watching horse races so I probably wont ever)
*15 Tackle a trail accessible only by horseback and enjoy the view.
16 Take your dream vacation on horseback.*
17 Master the sitting trot.
*18 Ride a fine-tuned horse in your discipline of choice, be it dressage schoolmaster or barrel champ.
19 Watch polo. Even better, try your hand at it!*
20 Feed, muck, groom, ride. Repeat daily.
21 Wake up to a whinny every morning.
*22 Fly down the track on a Thoroughbred. 
23 Meet one of your favorite famous horses in person.*
24 Ride bareback, bridleless ... or both!
25 Share a bond with your horse that’s deeper than words

12 to go! Bold ones are ones I need to do.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

1 Gallop on the beach. *Done - many times*
2 Win a blue ribbon, even if it’s for the egg and spoon race! *Done though in the UK blue is generally second except for the Pony Club where it is 1st*
3 Enjoy an evening of equestrian theater, from major touring productions such as Cavalia to local performance troupes. *Done though I am not keen on 'circus' performances *
4 Try your hand at cattle work. Find out what it means when they say a horse is “cowy.” *Done*
5 Jump! From crossrails to cross-country obstacles, experience the thrill of soaring over fences. *Done*
6 Fall off and get right back on again. Conquering fear is empowering. *Done many times*
7 See the majestic white Lipizzan stallions at the Spanish Riding School in Vienna. *Done*
8 Come to a sliding stop on a well-trained reining horse. *Done, the horse was better than me!*
9 Take a lesson with your equestrian idol, _________ (you fill in the blank.) *Done with many top UK trainers*
10 Nurse a horse through a crisis and back to full health. *Done many times and lost a few too*
11 Experience the smooth ride of a gaited horse. *Not yet!*
12 Watch the horses come through the Head of the Lake on cross-country day at the Rolex Kentucky Three-Day Event. *Never been to the Rolex but have seen similar at Badmintom and Burleigh*
13 Have the courage to do the right thing for your horse, even when it’s not easy. *Done many times*
14 Attend the Kentucky Derby dressed to the nines—including hat! *Not the Kentucky but the Epsom Derby and Royal Ascot*
15 Tackle a trail accessible only by horseback and enjoy the view. *Done - in Iowa*
16 Take your dream vacation on horseback. *Although my ideal holiday does involve being around horses I like to have a break from them when I am on holiday*
17 Master the sitting trot. *One of the first things I was taught to do way before I was allowed to post*
18 Ride a fine-tuned horse in your discipline of choice, be it dressage schoolmaster or barrel champ.*Done*
19 Watch polo. Even better, try your hand at it! *Done*
20 Feed, muck, groom, ride. Repeat daily. *Done - more or less every day for the last 48 years!*
21 Wake up to a whinny every morning. *Not when I actually wake but when I walk into the barn*
22 Fly down the track on a Thoroughbred. *Done many times*
23 Meet one of your favorite famous horses in person.
24 Ride bareback, bridleless ... or both! *Done*
25 Share a bond with your horse that’s deeper than words *With many horses*


----------



## ForeverArabians (Dec 6, 2012)

1 Gallop on the beach. - Not yet 

2 Win a blue ribbon, even if it’s for the egg and spoon race! - Did it at my.... 3rd show?

3 Enjoy an evening of equestrian theater, from major touring productions such as Cavalia to local performance troupes. - Done 

4 Try your hand at cattle work. Find out what it means when they say a horse is “cowy.” - Someday =)

5 Jump! From crossrails to cross-country obstacles, experience the thrill of soaring over fences. - Hunter jumper is what my horse is trained for. I'm just not yet; I've been riding for a year, but happening this year no matter what!

6 Fall off and get right back on again. Conquering fear is empowering. - Did it the first time I fell off this August. And it was in a public clinic, so I had an audience...


7 See the majestic white Lipizzan stallions at the Spanish Riding School in Vienna. - Me want so bad!

8 Come to a sliding stop on a well-trained reining horse. - My friend did it. Does that count?

9 Take a lesson with your equestrian idol, _________ (you fill in the blank.) - Yup! In August with Julie Goodnight! Three times. It was in the clinic I did that wasn't hers I fell off in XD

10 Nurse a horse through a crisis and back to full health. - Thinking about being a vet.

11 Experience the smooth ride of a gaited horse. - I don't know any gaited horses come to think of it 

12 Watch the horses come through the Head of the Lake on cross-country day at the Rolex Kentucky Three-Day Event. - Would be amazing! Dad, about my birthday in six months? Haha.

13 Have the courage to do the right thing for your horse, even when it’s not easy. - Thankfully, haven't had a situation like this yet.

14 Attend the Kentucky Derby dressed to the nines—including hat! - When I win the lottery... lol

15 Tackle a trail accessible only by horseback and enjoy the view. - Done and loved

16 Take your dream vacation on horseback. - Tried when we went to the Pryor Mountains, but no one agreed.

17 Master the sitting trot. - Meh. Getting there.

18 Ride a fine-tuned horse in your discipline of choice, be it dressage schoolmaster or barrel champ. - Mah horsey! If only _I_ knew what I was doing lol

19 Watch polo. Even better, try your hand at it! - YouTube, here I come!

20 Feed, muck, groom, ride. Repeat daily. - Yup. What's new here?

21 Wake up to a whinny every morning. - My horse is pretty quiet.

22 Fly down the track on a Thoroughbred. - I gotz me an Arab that does just fine at that XD

23 Meet one of your favorite famous horses in person. - I met Big Jake

24 Ride bareback, bridleless ... or both! - Both!

25 Share a bond with your horse that’s deeper than words - In progress. I've only had her a year, though.


----------



## averyhmko (Feb 4, 2013)

This is awesome, I have got to try some of these!


----------



## GallopingGuitarist (Jan 8, 2013)

4 Try your hand at cattle work. Find out what it means when they say a horse is “cowy.” 
This I did on an untrained but pretty cowy horse.
5 Jump! From crossrails to cross-country obstacles, experience the thrill of soaring over fences.
Love it!
6 Fall off and get right back on again. Conquering fear is empowering.
So many times!

13 Have the courage to do the right thing for your horse, even when it’s not easy.

15 Tackle a trail accessible only by horseback and enjoy the view.
Lots of fun!

20 Feed, muck, groom, ride. Repeat daily.
Did this! I a longing for the day when I can do it again!

21 Wake up to a whinny every morning.
Even better when you're out camping.

24 Ride bareback, bridleless ... or both!
Did this a lot with one of the horses I used to own.

25 Share a bond with your horse that’s deeper than words
I had this with the same horse. We both cried when I had to sell him.


----------



## Audacious14 (Jan 21, 2013)

Ooooooo! Nice list! I still have yet to gallop on a beach, but I'm going to try to make it happen. It's nice because I live 5 minutes away from Lake Ontario! But I'd just have to find a beach they would let me gallop on.....that's a problem. Maybe I'll ask my grandma and grandpa, they have beach front property! lol


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

*1* Gallop on the beach.
*5* Jump! From crossrails to cross-country obstacles, experience the thrill of soaring over fences.
*6* Fall off and get right back on again. Conquering fear is empowering.
*8* Come to a sliding stop on a well-trained reining horse.
*15* Tackle a trail accessible only by horseback and enjoy the view.
*17* Master the sitting trot.
*20* Feed, muck, groom, ride. Repeat daily.
*21* Wake up to a whinny every morning.
*24* Ride bareback, bridleless ... or both!
*25* Share a bond with your horse that’s deeper than words

Wasn't sure if I should put 7, I've seen the Lipizzaners but not in Vienna..


----------

